# Is this string starting to go?



## Zerbz (Dec 28, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Probably not a problem, but to be sure, you should, at least, reserve it so that you can check for broken strands of the string. Ugly serving usually isn't a problem, but broken strands definitely are. You might be able to do it by hand, but it's a lot easier with a bow press, string jig & serving tool. 

Where is it hitting that is causing that? 

Allen


----------



## Zerbz (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks Allen, 

Seems as though it's rubbing off against the inside of the cam. There's visible residue after a few hours of shooting. Also the translucent coating on that part of the string seems to be unwinding in the groove of the cam at full rest. Is that the serving? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

That's bear Bow, I recognize the extra serving they put on their strings. Their strings actually come with that extra serving on them to help make the strings last longer.

Their mods are hard on strings when you draw the bow. Just the nature of that bow.

It's probably ok to shoot but keep an eye on it.


----------



## fnrockstar22 (Aug 21, 2016)

My Bear does the same thing even with new strings. I asked the pro shop and they said it was safe as long as there are no cut strands. I've noticed it happens where the string rolls over the point of the adjustable module.
I have a PSE DNA that does the same thing on the bottom cam. It kinda makes me nervous but I've been told numerous times on both bows it's ok.
I've wondered if there is anyway to keep it from happening but haven't figured anything out yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerbz (Dec 28, 2015)

Awesome thanks guys, 

It's a bear attitude and you can definietly notice it in the draw. You can start to hear it around half draw when it starts rubbing against the cam. 

Overall a great bow for the price though. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

String rubbing the cam is a bad thing. It will eventually wear through and damage the strands holding the weight. Do you have a shop that can correct that for you?


----------



## Zerbz (Dec 28, 2015)

Yep got a great place nearby. I'll have to stop in and get that done. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fnrockstar22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Mines not rubbing anywhere it's just coming apart at the point of the module. I also have an Attitude.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Make sure the cam isn't leaning. That will eat servings very quick


----------

